# Please I need help



## Lnellist69 (Sep 26, 2021)

Iam trying to do a 2d 3d file for a friend to carve into a cribbage board fot him as a present
It’s of a iron freighter just the front half I have tryied to design it but it just won’t come out right


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. @Lnellist69 .

You may get more results if you post your query in the CNC section of the forum..


----------



## Red (Sep 1, 2021)

Welcome to the forum. 

Red


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums.

What kind of software are you using and what CNC will you be using to do the project?


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I did a search for that ship and saw a few pics that might be easier to work with: duckduckgo


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

Here's a free 3D model: Iron Cargo Ship Free 3d Model - .3ds, .Dae, .Obj - Open3dModel - 314850


----------



## RouterKing82 (Oct 15, 2021)

Lnellist69 said:


> Iam trying to do a 2d 3d file for a friend to carve into a cribbage board fot him as a present
> It’s of a iron freighter just the front half I have tryied to design it but it just won’t come out right
> View attachment 399640


I can probably help you out on that. Things like that can be pretty easy on VCARVE PRO. you can take any picture and trace it into a vector. Then its just a matter of when you write your program selecting the correct vectors to set depth. True 3D would take a lot of time but a 2D carving is much easier and looks really good.


----------

